# OMG Tadpoles??? Help!



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

My mom's adf's had babies! This was in no way planned, and now we have 6 little tadpoles that we've relocated to an old .5 gallon. Looking at pictures, they appear to be about 5 or 6 days old. We're going to petco tomorrow, so what should we get?


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

you'll want tadpole food if you don't have any yet. It's basically super soft pellets. Maybe a larger tank, each one will need a gallon full grown. Tadpoles also like a lot of cover from plenty of plants.

Really just the usual stuff any baby needs.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks  Their parents are in a two-gallon, it's just that a .5 was all we had lying around. I'm going to see to getting a larger tank tomorrow, and a 10 gal for all of them if the tadpoles survive.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Heck, that is cool  are they super cute?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yuppers, of course xD You can't really see what they look like from above, but when you peer at them from below they have these little patches of irredescence. And they are TINY. Smaller than sea monkeys. My mom just gave them a bit of extremely crushed betta flake food with dried bloodworms and shrimp, and they seem to be eating it.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

That's really kwl I actually had tadpoles once myself...... feed them soaked dogfood mine loved it just make sure the water doesn't get to dirty or that will cause a large fatality. I put a tadpole in my tank once with my Brutal Fire- betta he first tried to eat one then spit it out then he never messed with the other ones. Oh, I forgot the most important part!!!!!!!!! Make sure to use an airstone lightly or they will die. From lack of oxygen.


Good luck!,
Ethan


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I wouldn't use dogfood just because it has so much potentially non-fish friendly stuff, especially dog food that isn't organic.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I've counted five of the six of them alive this morning, and they were chowing down on another meal. They are so cute!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yay! So happy to hear they are eating. That is a really great sign. It is going to be soo cool seeing them develop their arms and legs!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

It is! And my mom found the sixth one, so they're all here! I'm going to try to get more pictures


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aw six babies! That seems like a really good number to me for some reason lol.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

It's as much as there were yesterday, so none of them died  My mom has been waiting for old food to sink to the bottom, then she sucks it and some of the water out from the bottom with a turkey baster, and uses the baster to aerate them a bit. We're still feeding the crushed fish flakes.
















They have little irredescent spots near their eyes that look kind of like headlights XD


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds like you and your mom are doing a great job! I don't think my mom would never do anything like that haha. 

I still can't get over how teeny they are


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, they're my mom's frogs, so... And they are teeny, but easily visable. And it's so cute when they swim!!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

That is so cool! I wish my mom had frogs lol.. How do they swim? Do they look like fish, or do they just wiggle around?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

they just kind of move, and sometimes they shoot forward. occasionally I'll see their tails move.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha that sounds funny looking, but cute.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, how amazing! I can't wait to see them develop and grow! Good luck and great job so far!


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

When our pool is out of service from like September to March it gets tad poles (this is Florida, so winter is a loose term, haha). They're sooo cute and good at getting rid of mosquito larvae! It's fun to watch them develop. When we drain the pool to get it back to being swimmable, if some are still in there, we take them out and put them in tupperware tubs to finish growing.

During summer, the frogs lay eggs allll around the pool and live in any crevice they can find around the pool. It pisses my dad off, haha. I guess being around the chlorine doesn't bother them enough to leave! The eggs never hatch, though. But that could be because my dad always destroys their nests.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you! I can't wait either. Especially because if a few of them survive, my mom'll get a ten gallon to house them all. And ten gal = possibly another betta to go in with them, and will free up the frogs' current tank. And kfish, do the tadpoles survive?


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes! They survive. The pool is like frog heaven now, haha. I'm going to go look and see if I can find any.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha, that's funny. I wouldn't mind having my pool become a frog heaven xD


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

I didn't see any tad poles! They must be done growing now. I looked it up, and I guess warmer water makes them develop faster. It has been CRAZY hot here for a while (86 today). Apparently, males don't fertilize eggs except in Feb. - March so that must be why eggs never hatch when the pool is in working order.

I never looked that much into it because we've never had trouble keeping them alive. We had a TON at one point from our pool and my half-brother's pool (I lost my first tooth while watching those tadpoles when I was six! XD). We always just feed them tropical fish flakes. When they're in the pool we don't feed them at all, because there's plenty of algae, bugs, and mosquito larvae.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Coooool  It recently got really cold where I live, after a while of nice T-shirt weather. It sucks


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

TheCrysCat said:


> Coooool  It recently got really cold where I live, after a while of nice T-shirt weather. It sucks


I'd GLADLY trade. I HATE the heat.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

It was just warm... compared to how hot it gets over here, I prefer the cold too.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I live in Texas, and it is an oven right now. Not even the middle of April and it is already getting mid 90s.

-_-


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> I live in Texas, and it is an oven right now. Not even the middle of April and it is already getting mid 90s.
> 
> -_-


Ugh. It's miserable! I can't wait to move to the frigid northlands!

My boyfriend and I visited Western NY (where he's from) 2 years ago in July and it was 45 degrees when we got there. I didn't bring a single sweater because I was not expecting that (I didn't really need one because I love cold weather)! It was AMAZING. I stepped out of the airport and was just like, "O.O OH MY GOODNESS THIS IS INCREDIBLE"

Then we got back to Florida a few days later... x_x

But we're going again at the end of May!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have never been to New York, I have always wanted to go. I bet it feels so nice up there right now.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I kinda want to move to New York, or a city up north somewhere... It did get up to the 90's where I was, or pretty darn close. Anyway, went to Petco, got some frog food, and a cute little cambodian female for my mom's snail enclosure


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Oohh pictures please!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Coming up  My mom's snail vase thing is really cool. Here's some pictures of it sans fish:


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

And little Zoiya:


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

kfish said:


> When our pool is out of service from like September to March it gets tad poles (this is Florida, so winter is a loose term, haha). They're sooo cute and good at getting rid of mosquito larvae! It's fun to watch them develop. When we drain the pool to get it back to being swimmable, if some are still in there, we take them out and put them in tupperware tubs to finish growing.
> 
> During summer, the frogs lay eggs allll around the pool and live in any crevice they can find around the pool. It pisses my dad off, haha. I guess being around the chlorine doesn't bother them enough to leave! The eggs never hatch, though. But that could be because my dad always destroys their nests.



I live in Fl. too the last winter though where I lived it got down to 29 degrees farinheit it is a nice summer and spring here though :-D I get to my bushcrafting when it's cold out


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Ethan said:


> I live in Fl. too the last winter though where I lived it got down to 29 degrees farinheit it is a nice summer and spring here though :-D I get to my bushcrafting when it's cold out


It gets down to around 15-20 where I go to school, but never for very long. I don't think anything above 50 degrees is nice, haha. XD


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw! Cute lil frogs! I can't wait to see more pics. How adorable!!!!!

I'm not far from NYC (40 mins by train). I could NEVER live in FL or TX. My Mom's in St. Petes and she keeps asking me to join her there. I'm an irish, english, german girl. I'm so white I glow. I've got no business being anywhere that warm, humid, or sunny.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

^Me too. I'm Irish, German, Scottish, Welsh, Swedish, and a tad Native American, and I glow under blacklights  And yet I live in Arid-zona.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Frankly I don't know how ya stand it.  My husband is part Lenape indian, irish and german. He glows and then turns dark red all summer long. Lol!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I dont know how i stand it, either xP Mostly, stay inside all summer. When necessary, run from house into car, from car into store, and then reverse. And when the car AC turns on... holy crap, the hot air that gets blasted on you D: I'd love to move to Europe when I'm older, but I may have to settle for just somewhere up north.


----------

